# 93 Ford Probe head unit replace problems! probably an easy solve



## miraclebob (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,
I was installing a new amp and 2 subwoofers. putting it all in the trunk. thats not relevant but anyway when i took out the old head unit (not stock but it sucked anyway) to plug in the RCA cables, it worked fine then when i put the old one back the screen stopped working, didn't play sound, and broke. i bought the new head unit, a nice Pioneer one, and its not receiving any power either. i connected all the wires to their respective colors (ground, black. memory 12v, yellow. power 12v, red) and its not receiving any power. not working. also the power locking doors stopped working and the lights inside the cab stopped working.....if it is a fuse which one is it that i replace? how do i avoid this happening the next time i try to install it? whats goin on.....
thank you so much in advance!
matt wilde


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

miraclebob said:


> Hi,
> I was installing a new amp and 2 subwoofers. putting it all in the trunk. thats not relevant but anyway when i took out the old head unit (not stock but it sucked anyway) to plug in the RCA cables, it worked fine then when i put the old one back the screen stopped working, didn't play sound, and broke. i bought the new head unit, a nice Pioneer one, and its not receiving any power either. i connected all the wires to their respective colors (ground, black. memory 12v, yellow. power 12v, red) and its not receiving any power. not working. also the power locking doors stopped working and the lights inside the cab stopped working.....if it is a fuse which one is it that i replace? how do i avoid this happening the next time i try to install it? whats goin on.....
> thank you so much in advance!
> matt wilde


 Yes its a fuse, you wanna know witch one, seriously? How should I know you did the work, what ever you do don't use an over rated fuse, you wont be able to reverse the damage! Trust me on that one!!


----------

